# Réinstaller Apple News



## Nibz (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je n’arrive pas à réinstaller Apple News après l’avoir désinstallé. Je m’explique…

Depuis le passage à IOS16.1 mon Apple News buggait (n’affichait plus les News, widget blanc). Je suis allé dans réglages et j’ai changé de région pour aller sur US. Idem l’app est la mais le widget indique « no stories »… J’ai donc désinstallé l’app alors que j’étais encore sur la region US. En pensant pouvoir la réinstaller mais c’est impossible. Je pensais qu’en repartant sur la région France puis de nouveau sur US elle réapparaîtrait mais non… Idem en allant en UK, Canada ou Australie.

Il faudrait que je change de région dans le store mais je ne peux pas car il faudrait que j’annule tous mes abonnements Apple. J’ai essayé de trouver des liens sur le net mais bien sûr il me dit que Apple News est indisponible dans mon pays.

Donc je suis coincé…

Help please!!!

Mais pourquoi il n’y a pas Apple News en France!!! C’est aberrant!!!


----------



## LaJague (25 Octobre 2022)

Sauf erreur, il n’y a pas Apple News en France !


----------



## Nibz (25 Octobre 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Sauf erreur, il n’y a pas Apple News en France !


Non mais il a toujours existé un moyen de contournement pour avoir le widget : dans les réglages se mettre sur la region US, tu trouves alors Apple News dans les widgets et tu reviens sur la region France. Ton widget Apple News est conservé! Sauf que là je les désinstallé alors que j’étais sur la région US dans les réglages de l’iPhone. La seule solution à ma connaissance étant de le télécharger sur l’app store US en changeant la region du store. Mais je ne peux pas car quand j’essaye il me demande d’annuler tous mes abonnements! Je suis donc coincé.


----------



## Nibz (3 Novembre 2022)

J’en conclu que personne n’a eu ce souci?


----------

